# Big Game auf den Kanaren



## 321Frischfisch (14. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

uns kam die glorreiche Idee, dass wir über den Jahreswechsel eigentlich eine Woche Angelurlaub machen könnten.
Natürlich soll es am Zielort warm sein und wenn möglich wollen wir auf die Großen.

Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten, Anbieter, Destinationen, etc.?
Falls Equipment nicht vom Veranstalter gestellt wird, sollte schweres Norwegen-Equipment reichen. Allerdings würde dass wohl auch nicht für Thun oder Marlin gehen... 

Infos, Tipps, Links zu Veranstaltern etc. wären klasse!

Besten Dank vorab! #6


----------



## 63°Nord (15. November 2013)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren*

wie wäre es mit diesem hier:  http://www.fishinmadeira.com/index.html
Ist zwar keine Hochsaison, aber schon die Insel allein ist ein Traum.


----------



## Kauli11 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren*

Auf den Kanaren kannst du wohl eher im Sommer Grossfisch fangen.

Boote fahren von den Häfen in Puerto Rico und Puerto de Mogan raus.

Einfach mal googeln.#h


----------



## 321Frischfisch (19. November 2013)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren*

Danke für die Tipps!
Wohl doch eher auf Sommer verlegen


----------



## saily (19. November 2013)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren*

Auf Mauritius ist um diese Jahreszeit Hauptsaison. Schön warm, bezahlbare Charter und günstige Apartments bis hin zu den edelsten Luxusresorts...:m
Auf den Kanaren ist keine Saison für Marlin !


----------



## 321Frischfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren*



saily schrieb:


> Auf Mauritius ist um diese Jahreszeit Hauptsaison. Schön warm, bezahlbare Charter und günstige Apartments bis hin zu den edelsten Luxusresorts...:m
> Auf den Kanaren ist keine Saison für Marlin !




hast vielleicht nen Link?
Könnt mir vorstellen, dass Flüge sehr sehr teuer sind...


----------



## saily (20. November 2013)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren*

Wenn dich Mauritius interessiert dann ruf mal den Günther Fertig von Fertigs Angelreisen an. Wenn du jetzt noch was genau über Sylvester suchst wirds natürlich eng. Da sind die die Flüge bestimmt sehr teuer. 

Generell sag ich mal:

Meist kostet ein Flug nach Mauritius ca 1000 Euro. Schnäppchen mal um die 700 Euro. Dafür kostet eine Ausfahrt nur ca 350 Euro.

Auf die Kanaren kostet ein normaler Flug 400 Euro - ein Schnäppchen 200 Euro. Dafür kostet dort eine Ausfahrt ab 800 Euro. 

Nach dieser Rechnung ist Mauritius ab 3 Ausfahrten günstiger.... und wärmer.

War ja nur mal so ne Idee. 

Gruß

saily


----------



## 321Frischfisch (21. November 2013)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren*

wenn man mit dem flug ein schnäppchen erwischt, dann ist das auf jeden fall eine überlegung wert!

besten dank! |supergri


----------

